# Di-1 month tomorrow at the bridge



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hugs to you. I know exactly how you are feeling. The pictures are beautiful.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Precious, sweet, beautiful Golden girl. So glad Max is feeling better! Know you're in the thoughts and prayers of many!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Hugs to you. I know exactly how you are feeling. The pictures are beautiful.


Me too, I'm right there with you. It's been 4 months for me today.

Di was such a beautiful girl. I think they know we are missing them and thinking about them everyday. They are patiently waiting for us to join them. Until then, they watch over us.

Hugs to you and your family and Max.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you on this difficult day...

Di was a beautiful girl.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Di was such a beautiful girl!! I am so sorry for your loss...
Some times I can't imagine how fast time has gone by since our loss. It feels like it happened just yesterday and we turn around and we're already coming up on these very hard anniversaries..
Hope you're finding strength and happiness in memories of happy times spent with Di.

Di you are truly missed...

Hugs to you and your family!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Di*

Di was a beautiful girl!
Rest in peace, sweet Di, and play hardy with Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Di is a beautiful girl. Run free at the bridge; I hope you found Golda and Ginger to play with.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Pam, big hugs over to you. You Austin crew is supporting you and sending love.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She was so pretty, those pretty curls, love them.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> She was so pretty, those pretty curls, love them.


Thank you. We used to tease her "Di did you go to bed with curlers on again?" How I miss that girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Thank you. We used to tease her "Di did you go to bed with curlers on again?" How I miss that girl.


In that photo, Di almost looks like she had a wavy perm.

I like to think that losing them hollows out our hearts so they can hold more love for the next beloved dog. Not that one ever takes the place of one who has left us. They do leave paw prints on our hearts.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

I'm new to the forum, since actually finding it after my Bailey went to the bridge in October. I'm so thankful~

I'll send peace out to you both tomorrow when lighting Bailey's candle~~


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

baileyboym22 said:


> I'm new to the forum, since actually finding it after my Bailey went to the bridge in October. I'm so thankful~
> 
> I'll send peace out to you both tomorrow when lighting Bailey's candle~~


Thanks so much for thinking of us while lighting Bailey's candle. We've been lighting one every night since we lost Di. I'm so sorry that you lost Bailey. So glad that you found us and that it has helped. The support on here has been such a blessing for us. Hope it is for you as well.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Can't believe it has been a month already. I love seeing more pictures of your beautiful Di. Also glad to hear Max is starting to eat better. Missing our love ones is so hard. Take care and give Max an extra hug!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Glad to hear that Max is eating better. 
Praying for your whole family every night! 
KISSES TO MAX!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDi
> 
> Glad to hear that Max is eating better.
> Praying for your whole family every night!
> KISSES TO MAX!!


Thanks so much Karen we definitely appreciate your prayers. Max is definitely better! We are extremely thankful. Had been so scared we were going to loose him too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweet photo collection of your beautiful Di. I love her eyes and her curly fur. Month one, wow--these anniversaries are so hard. I hope she will send you a sign from the Bridge that she is well and thinking of you all too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

On Saturday, it had been a month since Sophie left us. I miss her so much. We transferred pictures from the camera to the computer, and I had to look away. It breaks my heart so much. The heartache is still so unbearable. I know exactly how you are feeling, and I'm so sorry. Sawyer is still having a hard time as well. My poor baby.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> On Saturday, it had been a month since Sophie left us. I miss her so much. We transferred pictures from the camera to the computer, and I had to look away. It breaks my heart so much. The heartache is still so unbearable. I know exactly how you are feeling, and I'm so sorry. Sawyer is still having a hard time as well. My poor baby.


I know that Saturday was 1 month for Sophie and also for Maddie. I'm so sorry! Such a tragic day for us all. It is still hard for Max, but at least now he is eating again. I'm so sorry that Sawyer is having a difficult time. It must be especially hard for him, because Sophie is all that he knew. It is so unfair that cancer takes them away from us.


----------

